# Como hacer un GPS



## Lazaro Gonzalez Rodriguez (Dic 13, 2006)

Desearia saber si uno mismo se puede construir un GPS, si la comunicacion del GPS con los satelites es libre, algun circuito que funcione como GPS,  etc. Cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar SERA AGRADECIDA.


----------



## Sienar (Dic 14, 2006)

Un sistema como éste depende de las señales de 3 satélites (posición sobre el plano) o 4 satélites (se incluye altitud), las cuales han de ser recogidas y demoduladas, para después, siguiendo un sistema de ecuaciones un tanto complejo, obtener la información en formato Latitud-Longitud, ya que los satélites se orientan mediante tres ejes.
Todo ello cada 10ms, que es la frecuencia con que se recogen las señales.

Es una explicación bastante ardua y dificultosa... y peor aún será diseñar y construir un receptor a mano. Te recomiendo que compres directamente algún navegador comercial  

No es lo mismo que una radio de galena.

Más tarde te puedo tratar de encontrar más información al respecto. Un saludo.


----------



## CharlyArg (Ene 5, 2007)

Por lo que te puedo ayudar en este tema, de lo que es como se dijo antes trabaja con triangulacion, con 3 o mas satelites. 
Apartir de eso, el navegador emite una señal que segun el tiempo que tarda en llegar a cada satelite se puede calcular la posicion.
Mientras mas satelites tengas mas cercana sera la locacion.
bue es todo lo que se de eso espero que te haya servido..!


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Sep 14, 2008)

mi estimado amigo te envio esta información de un colega que esta en colombia ojala te sirva  www.monografias.com/trabajos46/prototipo-gps/prototipo-gps.shtml - 31k -


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 15, 2008)

hacer un gps?

creeme,  mejor te digo que compre uno, hay portatitles que son mas baratos.
hay antenas de gps, que ya tienen el receptor, y esá se alimentan con voltaje, y sale una señal serial  con protocolo NMEA,  la cual la puedes conectar a una laptop, y con un programa (alguno se llama sunami )  (o algo asi no recuerdo como se escribe), ya puedes tener un gps.





CharlyArg,    la antena de los navegadores, no emiten señal,  solo reciben.  cada satelite emite su posicion sobre el globo terraqueo, y en base al tiempo que tarda en llegarle la señal al gps,  éste sabe que tan lejos esta el satelite, y calcula la posicion  con triangulacion, etc. etc.


saludos


----------



## fabiscape (Feb 12, 2009)

Es mejor que trabajes con un modulo ya hecho, como este de Parallax que funciona perfectamente enviado datos NMEA por comunicacion serial con protocolo rs-232 en voltajes ttl.

http://www.parallax.com/Store/Senso...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 22, 2009)

si se puede si quieres ya te pasare los esquemas electronicos tengo varios un localizaor ´´espia´´
otro con pantalla que indica coordenas altitud y velocidad y otro mas pequeño que se puede conectar a un ordenador tanto de torre como portatl y con un programa informaciónrmatico es como un gps comercial t indica la ruta velocida distancia .....................................................
salu2


----------



## py2jcm (May 3, 2009)

http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/avionics/avionics.html

aqui tem o projeto de um GPS

http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/avionics/gpsterm.html

pretendo  construir um, até já consegui os componentes

Josias, desculpem-me pelo portugues


----------



## edonomow (May 24, 2009)

Necesitas un microprocesador y un chip GPS en ebay lo encuentras


----------



## cronixoo (May 27, 2009)

aqui os dejo un documento de un localizador gps   sacado de la revista elektor apartado mikroe


----------



## Javih863 (Abr 17, 2012)

Y si se quiere hacer inalambrico es necesario añadir un modem?
Gracias por la atención


----------



## julioa44 (Jul 3, 2012)

tienes los esquemas por ahi? yo los he estado buscando y no los encuentro 





cronixoo dijo:


> si se puede si quieres ya te pasare los esquemas electronicos tengo varios un localizaor ´´espia´´
> otro con pantalla que indica coordenas altitud y velocidad y otro mas pequeño que se puede conectar a un ordenador tanto de torre como portatl y con un programa informaciónrmatico es como un gps comercial t indica la ruta velocida distancia .....................................................
> salu2


----------

